# Bí quyết chọn bàn ăn phù hợp với không gian bếp



## lindanga (9/8/21)

Bí quyết chọn bàn ăn phù hợp với không gian bếp Không chỉ là nơi ăn uống, bàn ăn còn là đồ trang trí nội thất quan trọng cho không gian bếp, giúp những bữa cơm đoàn tụ của gia đình bạn thêm đầm ấm, hạnh phúc. Việc lựa chọn một chiếc bàn ăn phù hợp với sở thích Bộ khuếch tán mùi hương, diện tích, với cuộc sống thường ngày gia đình là điều hết sức quan trọng. Vì vậy, bạn nên chú ý đến một số điểm sau khi lựa chọn bàn. Diện tích khu vực ăn uống Bất kể nằm ở phòng ăn riêng biệt hay phòng khách, hoặc phòng đọc sách kiêm bàn ăn, bạn cũng cần biết diện tích lớn nhất dành cho khu ẩm thực của gia đình. Nếu ngôi nhà có không gian rộng để có thể bố trí một phòng ăn độc lập riêng biệt thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể chọn bàn ăn đẹp, rộng rãi và trang trọng. Hình dáng màu sắc bàn ăn có thể lựa chọn theo màu gỗ trang trí nội thất, tạo sự đồng điệu cho không gian nhà. Nếu diện tích phòng ăn nhỏ hẹp, số người dùng bữa ăn thường thay đổi, không cố định và có thể tăng lên trong những ngày lễ tết, có thể chọn kiểu bàn ăn gấp, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu Đà Nẵng khá phổ biến trên thị trường hiện nay. Loại bàn ăn này có mặt bàn di dộng, có thể gấp khi không dùng đến, vừa tiện dụng khi sử dụng, vừa giúp gia đình bạn tiết kiệm được khoảng không gian nhỏ bé cho các không gian sống khác. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Với những ngôi nhà nhỏ, diện tích có hạn, một chiếc bàn nhỏ xinh vừa là bàn viết, vừa là chỗ đánh cờ hoặc cũng là nơi tụ họp của các thành viên trong gia đình là một gợi ý rất thú vị. Đối với những ngôi nhà không có phòng ăn riêng, điều quan trọng là bàn ăn cần có đủ chỗ cho các thành viên trong gia đình. Cần cân nhắc đến phong cách tổng thể của toàn bộ ngôi nhà khi lựa chọn bàn ăn. Một điều bạn cũng nên chú ý đó là nên cân nhắc đến phong cách tổng thể của toàn bộ ngôi nhà khi lựa chọn bàn ăn. Nếu ngôi nhà và căn phòng của bạn theo phong cách hào nhoáng, lộng lẫy thì bạn cũng nên chọn loại bàn ăn theo phong cách tương ứng với thật nhiều chi tiết, cầu kỳ và rộng rãi sang trọng. Tuy nhiên, khi phong cách tự nhiên đang là trào lưu chính hiện nay, một chiếc bàn gỗ mộc, đơn giản và “tự nhiên” sẽ là một sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời. Hình dáng bàn ăn Những chiếc bàn ăn với đủ màu sắc và kích thước rất đa dạng trên thị trường đồ nội thất hiện nay. Với mỗi không gian, mỗi phong cách kiến trúc sẽ phù hợp với một loại bàn ăn nhất định. Do đó, hình dáng bàn ăn cũng là điều đáng quan tâm khi lựa chọn vật dụng nội thất cho không gian đặc biệt này của gia đình. Những loại bàn ăn hình vuông dài có dáng vẻ bề thế, thích hợp với không gian thoáng rộng, những gia đình có đông người và rất tiện lợi cho những dịp lễ tết, sinh nhật, những bữa tiệc tiếp đón bạn bè… Còn những loại bàn tròn khá gần gũi và chắc chắn, tạo cảm giác ấm cúng, quây quần cho những bữa ăn của các thành viên gia đình bạn. Hiện nay, các nhà thiết kế còn sáng tạo ra rất nhiều loại bàn ăn có hình dáng không theo bất kỳ quy cách nào. Sự độc đáo, phá cách này rất thích hợp với giới trẻ, những gia đình trẻ hoặc những không gian riêng của hai người, toát lên vẻ năng động, độc đáo những cũng không kém phần tự nhiên và cảm giác ấm áp. Trang trí bàn ăn Có người nói bàn ăn chính là một người mẫu mà bạn có thể tùy ý trang điểm tùy theo các thời điểm khác nhau, ngày lễ tết hoặc các ngày kỷ niệm đặc biệt của gia đình. Để làm nổi bật phong cách đặc biệt của nó, bạn có thể chọn những tấm khăn trải bàn thêu ren thể hiện phong cách truyền thống hoặc những mẫu khăn trải bàn có màu sắc tươi sáng đem lại cảm giác tươi mát, sạch sẽ, giúp căn phòng thêm tươi tắn và hấp dẫn. Ngoài ra, với khoảng trần phía trên không gian bố trí bàn ăn, bạn có thể treo những chiếc đèn thích hợp có màu sắc đáng yêu, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dành cho spa tạo cảm giác ngon miệng và không khí đầm ấp của những phút giây sum họp gia đình.


----------

